
‘Five Eyes’ governments call on tech giants to build encryption backdoors - lelf
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/03/five-eyes-governments-call-on-tech-giants-to-build-encryption-backdoors-or-else/
======
system2
I might sound like a conspiracy theorist, but I can assure you they already
provide those backdoors since the beginning. Government is powerful, they have
the ability to destroy those who don't comply. These type of news are just for
public entertainment. They are passing legislation every day. They can also do
it without letting the public know.

~~~
rootusrootus
They are also not especially good at keeping secrets, so I would expect to see
some evidence.

